# Logiciel de mesure d'intensité du signal wifi



## duaru157 (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je voudrais savoir s'il existe un logiciel sur AppleStore gratuit, qui me permettrait de mesurer l'intensité du signal wifi de mon routeur plus précisement, sur mon ipod Touch??

D'avance Merci


----------



## theweep (30 Juin 2011)

Salut, alt clic sur l'icône airport dans la barre de menus et du as des infos en plus, dont le RSSI, j'avais un script qui le mettais a jour tout seul dans le terminal mais je l'ai perdu ... si ça t'intéresse je le referai  est ce bien cette valeur que tu cherche a connaitre ?


----------



## duaru157 (1 Juillet 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça. Je voudrais juste un logiciel à télécharger sur Applestore pour mon ipod Touch, qui mesurerait le débit down et upload instantanément. Ce qui me permettrait de voir où la force du signal wifi est le plus élevé dans la maison...


----------



## antonino_ch (1 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

il y a plein de logiciels gratuits sur l'Appstore qui te permette de faire ça.
Un qui fonctionne bien est:"Speedtest.net Mobile Speed Test" de Ookla.

A+


----------



## Larme (1 Juillet 2011)

T'auras plus de chance sur le forum adéquat, car apapremment, là, ca n'a rien à voir avec les Macs...


----------

